# Is she close?



## Kaileymomma245 (Mar 15, 2021)

Hello all! This is our first time and My husband got me a goat a few days ago that is already pregnant and supposedly due any day now. We have no idea when she was bread and was just told she should be going into labor any day now and leave it to my husband to not ask many questions. Just curious if if it will will be in the next 24 hour or weeks? Her ligaments are very soft, she is carrying very low, her udders are huge and she had some discharge yesterday. When I woke up this morning her vulva was swollen. I will post pictures. How close of an eye do I need to keep





















on her Any tips or info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

I'd say she still has a few more days. Maybe sooner. It would be a good idea to keep her separated from the herd if you have others, and observe her closely. Search "the doe code" on this website and you'll get a better idea of when she's due! Happy kidding!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Here it is:



Pydades said:


> We are currently on "Baby Watch" Chloe and Leah are due to kid soon and both Donna Malone Warden and me are watching intently. Of course the Doe Code will come into play. These two ladies have never kidded on our farm before and we have no idea of their individual clues. We of course know general things to look for, however the Doe Code always prevails.
> 
> Doe Code of Honor
> 
> ...


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:hello: :groupwelcome:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome, happy kidding.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome 
She looks close 
Once you see amber goo get your catchers mitt ready!
I can’t wait to see baby pics


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad you are here.! Keep us posted about her and her wee ones when she delivers!


----------



## Kaileymomma245 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thank you all! Nothing yet and her vulva doesn’t even look swollen anymore. Gosh! So nerve wracking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel.


----------



## Kaileymomma245 (Mar 15, 2021)

Still walking around like nothing!


----------



## Kaileymomma245 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty doe.


----------



## Kaileymomma245 (Mar 15, 2021)

We've only had her a week and she has been super sweet but not very cuddly and she just came up to me in her pen and curled up behind me and is just laying here chewing cud. Sounds like she's breathing harder than normal. No more discharge and her vulva doesn't even look swollen














? So confused


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Her udder looks pretty tight from the picture, she’s acting like she wants her hoof held, I’d say you’re getting very close.
If it were me I’d be watching her like a hawk.
Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She isn’t quite there yet, but getting closer.


----------

